# salty, spicy, sweet chili popcorn seasoning recipe



## decrotie2004 (Sep 29, 2014)

Developed this recipe from another that i had found online, but i did not like the flavor of the original recipe.

Spicy sweet chili popcorn seasoning:

2 Tbsp confectioner's sugar

2 Tbsp powdered iodized table salt w/ cornstarch

1 teaspoon Cayenne powder

1 Tbsp Chili powder

1 Tbsp Paprika

To make Powdered iodized table salt w/ cornstarch

add 1 cup salt and 1 teaspoon cornstarch to a blender and blend at the highest setting until powdered.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

I often use my BBQ rub on popcorn, sweet/spicy like yours.


----------



## decrotie2004 (Sep 29, 2014)

you ever hear of people using powdered salt like this? i thought of the idea after making homemade powdered sugar, used a similar idea to make powdered salt.


----------

